# Canine SKULL Resin Blank?



## Sarineochaos (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi! I'm looking for someone who makes/sells canine SKULL (literally) resin blanks WITH MOVING JAW. DreamVision Creations is currently out of stock on these, so I'm hoping someone here has one on hand, or something similar, and is willing to sell it to me! I already have a fursuit maker on standby for what I want made; we are just having trouble tracking down a skull blank to get the project started!

If you have a blank and are able to help out, please message me (sarineochaos on FA, or sarineochaos@yahoo.com)! You will receive proper payment (I'm willing to pay more than you did for the blank, if your offer is reasonable) and credit, as well as an artistic gift from me!

Thanks tons!

Note: If you have the skull blank but are only willing to make the head yourself, don't bother to make an offer. I've already settled on a price and look with the fursuit maker; plus she's willing to get the head done before Halloween.


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

why cant you make your own? if im not mistaken algenate is not that expensive

like 20 bucks for a gallon I think


----------



## Sarineochaos (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, I would if I could! But I don't have a mold, and I wouldn't even know where to start with that, haha!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 17, 2013)

septango said:


> why cant you make your own? if im not mistaken algenate is not that expensive
> 
> like 20 bucks for a gallon I think


Alginate may not be expensive, but it's not the only thing you need to make a resin mask. You'd need clay to sculpt the form, and resin, too. Silicone is probably more appropriate for moldmaking than alginate is. Alginate shrinks and is only good for one-time use molds. Plus, I don't think resin reacts very well to water, which alginate has a lot of.

OP, why not look around for resin mask making tutorials? After a very quick search, I found this one right away. I'm sure you can find more on your own if you tried. It's best to do your research before taking on this sort of thing, as it's not cheap.

I'm not sure if you'd need a two (or even multi) part mold for this, considering all the teeth may get stuck in the mold. A canine skull is more complex than a basic face.

Since your deadline is Halloween, I guess waiting until a blank is available isn't an option. Is is possible you can make a "temporary" mask out of something like paperclay, and replace it with a resin mask later? I'm not sure how well paper mache/paperclay would hold up, unless you can seal it somehow. But maybe it can act as a stand-in until you can get a resin blank.


----------

